# Kioti CK20S



## carrythomas (Nov 7, 2009)

Engine
Model: CK20S
Output: 22
Type: in line vertical
Cylinders: 3
Displacement: 61.45 ci
Cold Start Aid: glow plug
Fuel Tank: 5.28 gal

Power Take-Off
Speed: 540
Control: yes

Drivetrain
Transmission: manual
Creeper: no
Speed Range: 6 forward 2 reverse
Differential: yes
Brakes: dry single
Parking Brake: yes
Steering: hydrostatic steering

Hydraulics
Delivery: 7.66
Remote Valves: none
Lift Capacity: 1109
3-Point Hitch: cat 1

Electrical

Axles / Wheels
Wheelbase: 57.9
Front Tires: 23x8.5-12
Rear Tires: 33x12.5-16.5

Dimensions
Length: 105.7
Width: 44.1
Height: 86
Gound Clearance: 12.2
Weight: 2125 w/o loader


----------

